# Futaba S9551 Digital Servo + LiPo?



## KyleK777 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey friends,

I ordered a Futaba S9551 servo to use for steering on my TC5. It is described as a:

"High Torque Low Profile Digital Servo with Coreless Motor for Aircraft and Car Use."​
When I opened the thing up, I noticed little fine print that says "NiCd Use Only". Really? Can't I use this with my R603GF receiver and 2s LiPo? Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this!

Kyle K


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*great servo*

i think there is alot of us that use that servo for our tc cars ive used one in my xray and my ae 5r not to mention in my other cars as well with lipo


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

KyleK777 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I ordered a Futaba S9551 servo to use for steering on my TC5. It is described as a:
> 
> ...


 I have been using this servo for over a year in my SC10 racing on carpet and dirt offroad using LiPo batts. Not a single problem.Awesome servo BTW.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I have owned about a dozen of em and have ran em in pretty much everything with several different lipo manufacturers packs, Never any problems at all.


----------

